# Having satellite installed in 2 hrs/ few advice ques?



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

30 mb download is slow. So do not expect to stream much of anything. If your down is 30 the upload will be less, so emails only. Seriously doubt you are going to get video to to work with a download speed of 30mb. Maybe you mistyped and it is GB. I have about 1gb down and Utube videos are nervous and jerky. Constantly buffering. So I find files and just wait for the download to complete and then watch the file.

You want a clear view of the sky and I would not want my TV antenna near the sat dish. Just so there is no signal problems. TV and the sat can be connected to your TV, IF it has the ability to do that. Mine does, Visio. 
I would want the dish on the side of the house, not on the roof. No sense in making holes in a water proof roof.
Your installer will know where the best location will be when he gets there. Distance <100 feet should not matter. Trick is to have as few splices and terminations in the main feed to the modem for computer work. From the modem to your computer will probably be wireless, WiFi.
Does your TV have a wireless connection? Mine does. I do not use it as I prefer cables.

All of this is the installers responsibility. Keep the person around until you test everything out.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Great info SWD, thanks 

My internet at home has 300MB download & 38MB/sec upload, so I hear you. It checked and it’s 30MB/sec. I’ll have to test thoroughly as you stated. I really have no other option at this time.

Yes, do not want holes in the roof. Im sure their soln will be install on a pole for add’l $$$$. 

The TV is 3 yrs old so I’m sure it’s wifi capable, but I’ll hardware it.

Ill keep you posted and thanks again !


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The new install should have no effect on the OTA channels you now getting from the antenna. Anything new from the satellite will be second source on the TV; either an HDMI input or a wifi connection. You simply select ANT or HDMI or WIFI from the menu.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

My vote is equally on no holes in the roof. I can't take the bracket off the roof from the previous owner's dish ... 
Depending on height needed to have clear line of sight, side wall or free standing pole. 

You should be totally fine with 300/30. Faster than anything I have used, and I lived on 3 / 0.768 for years. ( So 1gb downstrean internet stuters streaming video, etc 🤔 something else is going on there ) 

For video conferencing and gaming the upload latency with dish may be an issue. That used to be the complaint ... maybe they've sorted that now.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you joed!

Rabbit, the 300mb/sec is my City home w hardwired system/cable. The satellite install to be is max 30MB/sec. Just wanted to clarify.

i do not do any gaming so that’s off the plate. Our core need will be televideo conferencing w MS Teams & Zoom. Then basic internet access & then TV. When I’m in the country, I’m mostly outside so I do not watch TV. Even so when retiring for the evening. I’ll watch my college Alma mater in the fall on pivotal games, but again TV is limited.

Thank you


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Our daughter and S-in-L only have 10m dsl and they stream ok and he is a bit of a gamer. We have 30 (coax), don't stream a whole lot but never have buffering.

We bought this place with the dish on the roof. The problem up here is nobody will service it. There is mandatory 'work from heights' certification up here and telcos and most private contractors don't have it (too cheap for training and equipment). It shoots through the trees. It's been good for 12 years but has been choppy lately. I don't know if the canopy is thicker or what but my only other option is spading a line all the way to back of the property for a better sight line (or wait until Fall when the leaves are off  . Not looking forward to that.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Leaves and weather both will affect sat signals. Long ago I had a dish bought a move, thunder storm moved in and I was told I had to pay for the movie again I disconnected immediately.

Another time a room mate bought a system, had it set up and then skated on the bill. They shut if off, I gave the equipment to another friend and the company REFUSED to connect it as it was out of date. Learned very quickly that what they sell may not be the latest and greatest and also rent do not purchase the equipment.

Will not serivce the dish because it is off of an extension ladder that is a hoot. Make you want to get the new dish on the ground where ladders are not needed.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SW Dweller said:


> Leaves and weather both will affect sat signals. Long ago I had a dish bought a move, thunder storm moved in and I was told I had to pay for the movie again I disconnected immediately.
> 
> Another time a room mate bought a system, had it set up and then skated on the bill. They shut if off, I gave the equipment to another friend and the company REFUSED to connect it as it was out of date. Learned very quickly that what they sell may not be the latest and greatest and also rent do not purchase the equipment.
> 
> Will not serivce the dish because it is off of an extension ladder that is a hoot. Make you want to get the new dish on the ground where ladders are not needed.


Not ladder-accessible; it's up near the peak. Heavy cloud cover, like cumulonimbus (thunderstorms) will knock out the signal. If we have a bunch of wet snow that sticks to the dish it will interfere with the signal but for us that is once, maybe twice a year, and only until the temps warm up and the sun hits it.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

It was installed under the soffit aimed at their satellite. The tech did a good job. I did not have my laptop to test but will do so soon & post back.


----------

